# Anyone like cute baby animal pictures?



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

No? Well tough because I'm posting some anyway . I haven't posted about it just in case it didn't come off, but I have been planning another addition to my ferret numbers for a while now, since loosing Fonzi earlier this year. Anyway when I collected an adorable kit for DKDREAM I was totally smitten, her breeder had another litter so I put my name down for a little albino girl . Earlier this week they left their mum and I was told I could go and collect her. 
So we picked up this gorgeous kit on Thursday evening.




































With DKDREAMS kit DooDah (who he finally wrenched off me today lol) 









Anyway, As I said earlier it was "evening" when I collected the kit, and it was getting dark, on Friday morning I was just washing some grime off the little monkey when I spotted her penis . Now I'm no expert but I'm sure that isn't exactly correct on a little jill kit :w00t:. So we talked about it and decided that much as we loved this kit we really did want a jill, we hadn't planned for a hob. So I contacted the breeder and he agreed that it was an honest mistake, and we could go back.
So anyway here is my jill kit 

















Now you didn't really think I had returned my boy did you :lol: looks like my numbers increased by one more than planned unexpectedly, but they are so close, I'm glad we went back to get his sister


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Such a lovely story, I am so sure, Fonzi is dancing and dooking and Laughing and saying, see you don't forget me that easy mum, I am so happy for you all,

Welcome to a great home little ones!


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

Such a sweet story im glad you kept both they look very content brotherly and sisterly love hey  there such joys to have if I had the space I would have loads haha


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hahaa I knew you wouldn't have returned the boy, you softee!  They are both utterly adorable Gill, have they got names yet?



.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> hahaa I knew you wouldn't have returned the boy, you softee!  They are both utterly adorable Gill, have they got names yet?
> 
> .


They are even cuter in the flesh Noush , boy is called Albi, as in *Albi*no , the girls name has us stumped still though, we better think of something soon though, can't keep calling her little girl can we


----------



## dannii23 (Oct 7, 2013)

Albi and Ayla lol im not much help


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well we have a name finally, it was getting hard calling her little girl, so I now have Albi and Evie


----------



## Cherry2013 (Jan 19, 2013)

Omg sooooo cute!!!


----------

